# Parasiten im Trockenfisch?



## JohnnyFirpo (2. August 2017)

hallo leute!
ich persönlich liebe den trockenfisch vom russen.
nur würde gerne wissen wie es mit den parasiten im russischen trockenfisch ausschaut.

gerade beim russenmarkt um die ecke wird unter anderen auch getrockneter und gesalzener wittling angeboten.
nun stelle ich mir die frage, ob dass salzen und trocknen reicht um zb. nematoden beim wittling aber auch parasiten in anderen fischen abzutöten?

lg johnny


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*

Das trocknen/salzen ist schon ne derbe Konservieungsmethode, die allem erstmal den Garaus machen sollte. 

Das ist aber nicht recherchiert, sondern nur meine persönliche Meinung ohne nachschauen.


----------



## JohnnyFirpo (2. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*

alles klar! danke für die info.


----------



## <carp> (2. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*

Hi 
Laut meinem Arbeitskollegen reicht salzen und trocken nicht aus. Mein Kollege friert den Fisch erst Wochen ein und trocknet ihn dann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*

deswegen wies ich drauf hin, dass ich das nicht recherchiert habe, sondern das nur meine Meinung ist. 

Wer aber den salzigen, russischen Trockenfisch schon mal gegessen hat, und tatsächlich meint, in dem Salzmilieu ohne Wasser könnte was anderes als Aliens überleben, hat dann anderen als ich gehabt.


----------



## JohnnyFirpo (2. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*



<carp> schrieb:


> Hi
> Laut meinem Arbeitskollegen reicht salzen und trocken nicht aus. Mein Kollege friert den Fisch erst Wochen ein und trocknet ihn dann.



meint dein kollege damit den fertigen den man kaufen kann?
oder stellt er ihn selbst her?


----------



## Kochtopf (2. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*

Einfrieren kann man machen aber versaut  die Textur.  Kräftig (300gr/liter) salzen und an einen luftigen Ort im Schatten fliegensicher trocknen lassen. Das ist nix anderes als im Geschäft und da es die Fische in JEDEM russischen Supermarkt gibt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass der Fisch vertrieben werden dürfte wenn das Parasitenthema relevant wäre


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*

Ich hab das mal gesehen bei privater Herstellung, die haben den Fisch schichtweise mit Salz eingelegt (keine Lake, Trockensalz).

Wenns dann Brühe gezogen hatte, haben sie die Fische rausgenommen und im Ofen bei 50 - 60 Grad getrocknet, bis die Dinger knüppelhart waren.

Ob das der normale oder richtige Weg ist, weiss ich nicht, die Jungs waren aus Kasachstan (ich dacht immer da ginbts nur Steppe, davon ab).

Die standen voll drauf - ich fands eher ess- als geniessbar....

Dass in einem so bearbeiteten Fisch aber gor nix überlebt, da wette ich drauf.

Ob das in den in Supermärkten vertriebenen Fisch die gleiche Methode ist, weis ich nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*

Geht sicher auch, das Trockensalzen kenne ich aber nicht aus erster Hand. Problem am trocken im Ofen dürfte der Duft sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Duft sein


milde ausgedrückt..


----------



## <carp> (3. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*

@JohnnyFirpo 
Er stellt ihn selbst her.entweder friert er den Fisch ein bevor er ihn Trocknet. Oder er trocknet ihn nach dem Fang und friert ihn dann ein.
Irgendwann hat er mal was gelesen über Parasiten im trocken Fisch und seit dem ist er vorsichtiger.


----------



## GandRalf (3. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*

Es gab vor einiger Zeit mal einen Fall mit Botulismuserregern.

https://www.nwzonline.de/wirtschaft...on-diesem-trockenfisch_a_31,2,3995641612.html

Da war aber irgendetwas mit (Rest-)Feuchtigkeit in den Fischen. Irgendwie war die Trocknung nicht ausreiched oder es wurde später durch den Einzelverkauf aus dem Gebinde und dessen Lagerung ein Entstehungsprozess eingeleitet.

Finde dazu leider keinen genaueren Text mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Da war aber irgendetwas mit (Rest-)Feuchtigkeit in den Fischen. Irgendwie war die Trocknung nicht ausreiched oder es wurde später durch den Einzelverkauf aus dem Gebinde und dessen Lagerung ein Entstehungsprozess eingeleitet.


naja, wenn da Fehler gemacht werden, so dass nicht genug Salz oder nicht genügend getrocknet. oder wieder Wasser dran gekommen, ist natürlich Feuer frei für Mikroben, das ist klar..


----------



## Taxidermist (3. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*

@Grand Ralf, da gehe ich davon aus, dass der Botulismus, b.z.w. die giftigen Abbauprodukte der Bakterien schon mit eingesalzen wurden, sprich man hat schon angegammelten Fisch eingepökelt!

Es gibt aber nette Tierchen, von manchen auch als "Parasiten" bezeichnet, die zumindest so salztolerant sind, dass sie in gesalzenen Tierschädeln ihr Auskommen finden!
Die Speckkäfer.
Schlecht gelagerter, überlagerter Trockenfisch dürfte vor allem, wenn mit Köpfen dran, ihnen ein heimeliges Zuhause bieten!
Die Larven des Speckkäfers fressen sogar Formalinschädel, ein richtig krasses Konservierungsmittel!

Aber so ein paar mit gegessene Speckkäfer dürften höchstens eklig sein, aber nicht gesundheitsgefährdend!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Aber so ein paar mit gegessene Speckkäfer dürften höchstens eklig sein, aber nicht gesundheitsgefährdend!
> 
> Jürgen


Eben . 
Proteine ;-)))


----------



## ischak19 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*

Selbst wenn das Salz nicht reichen würde, ist es der Wodka und das Bier was es desinfiziert [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rippi (3. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Schlecht gelagerter, überlagerter Trockenfisch dürfte vor allem, wenn mit Köpfen dran, ihnen ein heimeliges Zuhause bieten!
> Die Larven des Speckkäfers fressen sogar Formalinschädel, ein richtig krasses Konservierungsmittel!


Also kann ein ausgenommener Fisch ohne Kopf problemlos für einige Tage in Salz geschmissen werden und dann gegessen werden ohne danach noch weitere Trocknungsschritte durchzuführen?


----------



## JohnnyFirpo (4. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*

laut nem russischen angelkollegen wird der ausgenommene fisch
in schichten von salz in einen eimer für ca 3 tage gelagert und danach für ein paar tage zum trocknen aufgehangen.

wenn ich mir das ganze so durch den kopf gehen lasse, dürfte es keinen menschen mehr auf diesen planeten geben der trockenfisch isst!

trotzdem wäre eine verlässliche quelle zu dieser zubereitungsart beruhigend^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*



JohnnyFirpo schrieb:


> laut nem russischen angelkollegen wird der ausgenommene fisch
> *in schichten von salz in einen eimer für ca 3 tage gelagert* und danach für ein paar tage zum trocknen aufgehangen.


lag ich nicht so falsch - nur dass meine Bekannten das im Ofen getrocknet haben


----------



## Kochtopf (4. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*



JohnnyFirpo schrieb:


> trotzdem wäre eine verlässliche quelle zu dieser zubereitungsart beruhigend^^



Einfach mal in der Boardsuche  vobla bzw wobla eingeben. Da findest du einiges


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> vobla bzw wobla eingeben


Du bist der Held, genauso hiess das Zeug! Fiel mir nicht mehr ein!


----------



## schuppensammler (4. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> deswegen wies ich drauf hin, dass ich aas nicht recherchiert habe, sondern das nur meine Meinung ist.
> 
> Wer aber den salzigen, russischen Trockenfisch schon mal gegessen hat, und tatsächlich meint, in dem Salzmilieu ohne Wasser könnte was anderes als Aliens überleben, hat dann anderen als ich gehabt.



Also bei *Aas* würde ich schon aufpassen :q Da muss man auch nix recherchieren


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*

Was ein Verschreiber (und was euch alles auffällt - Reschbeggd!!)
;-)))))))))))))))))

Habs geändert - danke für den Hinweis!!!

(davon ab geht für mich der "Geschmack" schon grob in die Richtung....)


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*

Danke Thomas, so war meine Empfindung auch.
Nie wieder


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*

Geschmack war ja aber nicht die Frage..
Und ich bleibe dabei:
Wenn *ordentlich* gesalzen und getrocknet wurde und trocken/kühl gelagert, sollten Mikroben da nicht viel Chancen haben.
Fehlerhafte Verarbeitung und Lagerung, dann siehts anders aus..


----------



## Kochtopf (4. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*

Mit einem kalten Bierchen, evtl. einem ebensolchen klaren Wässerchen und der ein oder anderen Salzgurke  (Molosolnie beim Russen - köstlich) hat so ein Vobla schon viel schönes 
*ed*
Und macht tüchtig Durst


----------



## <carp> (4. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*

Wobla ist eine fischart ,nicht der fertig getrocknete Fisch.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*

Fast richtig, vobla ist quasi die Kaspische Plötze und wird hier durch Rotauge ersetzt. UND Vobla steht durchaus Synonym für trockenfisch


----------



## JohnnyFirpo (4. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was ein Verschreiber (und was euch alles auffällt - Reschbeggd!!)
> ;-)))))))))))))))))
> 
> Habs geändert - danke für den Hinweis!!!
> ...



es kommt immer darauf an was bzw welchen fisch man probiert hat.

gedörrte forelle ist mein favorit! das fleisch ist unbeschreiblich gut und vorallem mild! danach kommt gedörrte brasse die zusätzlich kaltgeräuchert wurde.
ansonsten sind getrocknete stinte mit rogen die leicht süßlich schmecken das nonplusultra^^
aber insgesamt mag ich alle dieser salzigen leckerbissen^^
vorrausgesetzt man mag den grundgeschmack dann kann man auch mit einfachen plötzen und ein paar kühlen bier nix falsch machen

übrigends, wie schaut es eigentlich mit mindestmaßen importierter fische aus? hab des öfteren relativ kleine hechte gesehen (ca. 30 cm)


----------



## Kochtopf (4. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*



JohnnyFirpo schrieb:


> übrigends, wie schaut es eigentlich mit mindestmaßen importierter fische aus? hab des öfteren relativ kleine hechte gesehen (ca. 30 cm)



Da gewerblich und Ausland wohl egal
*ed*
Gedörrten Hecht fand ich nicht so lecker, brassen ist jedoch höchst delikat!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Parasiten im Trockenfisch?*

Gott sei Dank Geschmackssache ;-) 

Ich koch mir die lieber weiterhin ;-)))


----------

